# Cockatiel anatomy :D



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

This is so cute 




__ https://www.facebook.com/BIRDESRULE/posts/938411252909230


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, that is extremely cute and surely our cockatiel owners here will fully agree with the "scientific" description!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is quite cute and good for a chuckle! *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Very accurate!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Very cute illustration and I'd love to have it on a T-shirt


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This is hilarious, very scientific indeed  

That would make a great T-shirt, Jedi


----------

